# Angeln in der Otra bei Hornnes



## Luka (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute

Ich fahre im Sommer nach Hornnes und wollte dort ein bißchen in der Otra fischen.

Schon jemand dort gewesen und erfolgreich gefischt?

Über ein paar Infos würde ich mich reuen.

Gruß Luka


----------



## Matzinger (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Otra bei Hornnes*

Moin,

schau´mal unter "Neuling braucht Hilfe"... . Da ist ein Bericht von mir drin.


----------



## Luka (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Otra bei Hornnes*

Hi

Guter Bericht,danke.


----------

